# faire des/les courses, magasins, achats, commissions, provisions, etc.



## Thomas1

Bonjour,

Faire DES achats / Faire LES courses / Faire LES Magasins

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer la difference entre ces expressions ?
Y a-t-il certaines circonstances dans lesquelles vous utiliseriez l'une et pas l'autre ?
Quelle définiriez-vous comme plus courante et familière ?
Peut-on employer l'article indefini et defini de façon interchangeable (faire des achats/courses/magasin contre faire les achats/courses/magasins) ?

Merci d'avance,
Tom


----------



## OlafPopkin

Je pense que : (qqun pourra avoir un avis différent)
Faire DES achats : acheter des trucs
Faire LES courses : aller acheter la nourriture, les trucs habituels dans une grande surface (en général)
Faire LES Magasins : Flâner en ville pour regarder les vitrines (comme faire LES soldes quand c'est la période)


----------



## itka

Je suis d'accord avec tes explications.
J'ajouterais que :
FAIRE DES COURSES est synonyme de FAIRE DES ACHATS (acheter n'importe quelle chose dont on a besoin ou envie).


----------



## tie-break

Je signale aussi : 
faire des emplettes (synonyme je crois de faire des courses)

faire du lèche-vitrines (synonyme je crois de faire les magasins)


----------



## itka

faire des emplettes (synonyme je crois de faire des courses) : faire de petits achats. On ne parlera pas d'emplettes si on dépense la moitié de son salaire dans un achat...

faire du lèche-vitrines (synonyme je crois de faire les magasins) : pas tout à fait. Ici, on n'entre pas dans les magasins ! On se contente de regarder les vitrines.


----------



## Thomas1

Hm... curieux...
Vous ditez faire les magasins/courses et faire des achates mais faire du lèche-vitrines -- pas d'accorde de l'article avec la substantif -- une coquille ou particuliarité ?
Alors, en faisant les magasins nous nous contentons aussi mais nous entrons dans eux, non ? Et ça le ferrait plus spécifique, suis-je sur la bonne piste ?


----------



## claire1027

*faire des courses / faire des achats*

Est-ce que les deux sont la meme chose?

Si "faire des courses" est pour dire "acheter quelque chose pour manger"?


----------



## itka

Je crois qu'il y a deux expressions voisines mais un peu différentes par le sens.

_"Faire *des* courses"_, est un peu différent.
Je peux dire que j'ai des courses à faire si je dois passer à la poste, aller demander un renseignement dans un magasin ou une agence, acheter n'importe quoi, aller voir les services des impôts, etc.

Je pense que "faire des achats" est plus limité : c'est seulement échanger de l'argent contre une marchandise.
Moi, je ne dis jamais : "_je vais faire des achats_"... La phrase la plus naturelle est "_je vais faire des courses_", ce qui englobe tout ce que je peux avoir à faire hors de chez moi, sauf les distractions.


----------



## wildan1

_Faire *les* courses_ -- oui : _aller acheter de quoi manger_.

Synonyme de _faire son marché_ ?


----------



## Anna-chonger

"faire les courses" est alors synonyme de "faire les provisions" ?


----------



## itka

> "faire les provisions"


 ne se dit pas. 
On dit "faire *des* provisions" pour dire "stocker", remplir ses placards, accumuler de la nourriture.
_"A l'annonce d'une guerre, les populations font des provisions"
"Les écureuils font des provisions pour l'hiver".
"Je fais des provisions pour les fêtes de Noël"_



> Synonyme de _faire son marché_ ?


Très proche en tous cas ! 
Le _marché _est peut-être un peu réducteur. Par exemple, il n'y a pas d'aliments en conserve au marché, ni de surgelés, ni -souvent- de viande (mais je pense que c'est sans doute régional).
D'autre part, on peut trouver l'expression "faire son marché" avec une tout autre signification. On garde l'idée de "faire des provisions" mais il ne s'agit plus de nourriture, mais de n'importe quoi :
_"Au MIDEM (Marché International de l'Edition Musicale) les chaînes de télévision font leur marché de concerts pour l'année prochaine"_
C'est à dire qu'elles choisissent leurs programmes, comme on choisirait, panier au bras, les meilleurs fruits et légumes.
Voir un autre exemple ici.


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

Il me semble bien que "faire des courses" implique de se déplacer (chez le fournisseur) alors que "faire des achats" a un sens plus général et peut se faire en restant chez soi. On fait des achats (et pas des courses) sur Internet, sur catalogue, par téléphone etc...
Bien amicalement.


----------



## djamal 2008

Et faire ses emplettes?


----------



## Maître Capello

djamal 2008 said:


> Et faire ses emplettes?


Non, ça c'est un peu plus réducteur : c'est acheter des choses ordinaires, des choses de peu de valeur…


----------



## claire1027

itka said:


> Je peux dire que j'ai des courses à faire si je dois passer à la poste, aller demander un renseignement dans un magasin ou une agence, acheter n'importe quoi, aller voir les services des impôts, etc.



Vraiment? Mais je pense que "faire des courses" est plus limité que "faire des achats".

Parce que "faire des courses" est utilisé juste quand on achete des nourritures,et peut-etre des livres, des médecines etc. , pas comme vous avez dit pour acheter n'importe quoi.

"Faire des achats" est utilisé quand on peux acheter tout de chose. Et il y a autre phrase "faire du shopping" est pour acheter des vetement et l'autre pour porter.

Alors qui est plus courant, "faire des courses", "faire des achats" ou "faire du shopping"?

Merci pour votre aider!


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Moi, je ne dis jamais : "_je vais faire des achats_"... La phrase la plus naturelle est "_je vais faire des courses_", ce qui englobe tout ce que je peux avoir à faire hors de chez moi, sauf les distractions.


 Bonjour itka 

Pareil.  Je ne dirais pas avant de partir de la maison « _Je vais faire des achats _». Mais au retour, il peut m'arriver de dire « _J'ai fait des achats / quelques petits achats._ » Quoique... Moity Jean souligne un bon point.  Exemple : « _Je n'ai pas envie de courir les boutiques pour acheter des cadeaux; je vais faire des achats en ligne._ »

*claire 1027*
_Faire du shopping _(ou en québécois... _magasiner_) c'est : 





> Aller dans les magasins, pour regarder la marchandise, comparer la qualité et les prix, et éventuellement, faire des achats.


 On peut faire du shopping sans rien acheter.  Mais on ne dirait pas _faire du shopping/magasiner_, quand on va _faire *l*es courses/l'épicerie/la commande de la semaine_.

Note : _faire l'épicerie _ ou _faire la commande _sont des expressions québécoise. Le sens est : « achat de denrées alimentaires à l'épicerie ou au supermarché »

Faire *d*es courses, c'est comme itka l'a bien expliqué. Plus général. Cela n'implique pas toujours des achats.  Course(s), c'est :


> Déplacement, démarche, commission. Avoir une course à faire chez qqn.
> Course*s* : achats pour les besoins courants. Faire les/ses courses.


 Ce fil  et cet autre fil du forum français-anglais t'aideront peut-être

Pour ce qui est de l'usage, cela dépend bien sûr du contexte.


----------



## Aoyama

> faire des courses" est pour dire "acheter quelque chose pour manger"


Comme l'a bien expliqué Itka (reprise par Nico), c'est ici *faire les courses* qui serait utilisé, *les* article défini (opposé à *des* indéfini, les courses étant "indéfinies"), les courses étant _définies _"ce dont on a besoin tous les jours ou fréquemment" (boissons, nourriture, produits de consommation courante ).
Pour *achat(s)* et *course(s)* , je pense que l'on peut aussi prendre les deux mots par leur étymologie : achat / acheter, courses / courir mais aussi idée de _trajet circulaire _.
Des _achats _insisterait sur l'idée d'acheter (dans un grand magasin, assez loin de son domicile), des _courses_ insisterait sur l'idée de (relative) proximité, même si différent de _les courses_ , eux aussi supposant une proximité mais impliquant un contenu plus limité.
Mais, ceci dit, les enquêtes de marketing parlent bien " d'achats de proximité" (comme de "commerces de proximité").


----------



## ChrisPa

pour moi, faire des/les courses, c'est quand je vais au supermarché pour remplir mes placards de provision
comme Nicomon, je ne dirai jamais "je vais faire des achats.." (et même rarement "j'ai fait des achats" mais je pourrais)


----------



## Grégoire Samsa

Je crois aussi que "faire des courses" implique un déplacement, et peut s'utiliser tout seul : "je vais faire des/les courses, j'ai fait les /des courses", sans plus de précisions.

En revanche, employer "faire des achats" tout seul, au passé ou au futur me semble bizarre. On peut pourtant *se déplacer* pour faire des achats de dernière minute "j'ai parcouru toute la ville ce matin et j'ai fait des achats inconsidérés". Donc, à mon humble avis, ce qui distingue "faire des achats" de "faire des courses" n'est pas tant l'aspect statique ou dynamique de l'action que la nécessité de qualifier "faire des achats" quand on exprime le futur ou le passé. En revanche, le présent à valeur générale ne demande pas de précision particulière : "sur internet, on peut faire des achats".


----------



## Aoyama

> "sur internet, on peut faire des achats".


On ne pourra pas "faire les/des courses" sur internet, mais on pourra (y) "faire ses courses" (et être livré) ...


----------



## Grégoire Samsa

Eh bien moi je *fais des achats* sur internet, et je maintiens qu'il est tout à fait possible de s'exprimer ainsi, en bon français.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Anna-chonger said:


> "faire les courses" est alors synonyme de "faire les provisions" ?


 oui !



itka said:


> faire les provisions ne se dit pas.


Tu ne le dis peut-être pas Itka, mais ça se dit et le Trésor le confirme.

On dit faire les/des provisions comme on dit faire les/des courses.


----------



## Aoyama

> Eh bien moi je *fais des achats* sur internet, et je maintiens qu'il est tout à fait possible de s'exprimer ainsi, en bon français.


Sans problème.
Encore une fois, c'est la différence entre courses et achats qui est en question ici :


> On ne pourra pas "faire les/des courses" sur internet, mais on pourra (y) "faire ses courses" (et être livré) ...


----------



## Grégoire Samsa

Ah oui, pardon, vous avez raison, je me suis trompé, en fait vous apportez de l'eau au moulin (de la consommation) ! la distinction entre les deux se fait par la nature même des verbes et leur aspect (ce qui fait qu'ils s'incrivent dans un contexte et dans le temps).


----------



## syl johns

Bonjour
Je vois que le "thread" à commencé il y à fort longtemps, pourtant, je n'y vois pas l' expression *FAIRE SES ACHATS* reconnue comme courante, pourtant, elle est.
Mais c'est vrai je ne l'entends que pour cette période de l'année : Noel.

*Tu as déjà fais tes achats pour Noel? *

Et ces achats ne concernent pas les courses pour le réveillon, non, ce sont, et ce sont seulement que:
Les cadeaux que nous nous préparons à offrir.

Mais est ce seulement dans la région Rhône alpes?
Peut être même que en Ardèche ! 
Non, pas que dans mon village quand même. ???


----------



## Larsipan

Bonjour.

Y-a-t-il une différence entre ces deux ?

_Aller faire des courses.
Aller faire les courses.

_Merci d'avance !


----------



## BEEKEEPER

A moins que tu ne cherches la nuance linguistique pour un travail universitaire, sinon la différence est bien mince.


----------



## kat's

Peut-être: Faire des courses (quand on parle de manière générale)
**Faire les courses (quand on se réfère à des produits précis dont on vient de parler et/ou quand on parle de courses en lien avec  un événement précis : je vais faire les courses de Noël par exemple)


----------



## quinoa

Quand on va faire les courses, il y a forcément un "déjà" établi entre les deux interlocuteurs. Les courses en question sont celles qui sont habituelles, ou celles dont ils ont parlé auparavant.


----------



## Aoyama

La simple différence, c'est que _les _courses implique un achat quotidien ou fréquent, de nourriture telle que pain, beurre, lait, autres boissons ; ce qui est _nécessaire _dans la vie de tous les jours. _Des _courses recouvrira plutôt un achat occasionnel : vêtements, chaussures, sac, produits de beauté etc.
C'est fondamentalement la différence entre _article défini_ et _indéfini_. _Les courses _sont définies.

Je fais généralement les courses au Monoprix Caumartin, près de chez moi.
On ira faire des courses aux Grands Magasins samedi.


----------



## Yen_Z

Bonjour,
On peut dire _faire les courses _et_ faire des provisions_, est-ce qu'on peut dire_ faire des courses _et _faire les provisions_? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

On peut dire les trois ! Cela dépend...

"Faire les courses", c'est aller acheter des produits (possiblement de nature variée).
"Faire des provisions", c'est accumuler des produits destinés à être consommés ensuite.
"Faire _les_ provisions", c'est la même chose, mais avec une nuance plus précise.


----------



## ChenilleChenue

On ne peut pas dire "_faire des courses_" ? Et pourtant, je suis sûr d'avoir déjà lu cela. Sinon, on dit aussi "_faire des emplettes_". Par contre, je n'ai jamais lu "_faire les emplettes"._


----------



## Chimel

Si, si, on peut dire _faire des courses_. Pour moi, le sens est même légèrement différent:
- Philippe va revenir, il est allé faire les courses: sous-entend habituellement des achats alimentaires, pour le(s) prochain(s) repas (même si Philippe a pu en profiter au passage pour acheter le journal, par exemple)
- Philippe va revenir, il est allé faire des courses: peut aussi impliquer toute une série de commissions (à la pharmacie, à la droguerie... ou même à la banque ou à la poste, même si on n'y achète rien).


----------



## aider

Il y a aussi : "Aller aux provisions".


----------



## méthodique

Bonsoir les amis:

J'ai une doute. Est-ce que "faire les achats" et "faire les courses" veulent dire la même chose?

Et aussi si j'utilise "des" au lieu de "les" dans les deux cases, la signification change?

Je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide


----------



## OLN

Une course est un déplacement ou un parcours à but précis, mais ce but n'est pas nécessairement un achat.

Faire *les* courses a un sens assez restreint. Ça consiste essentiellement à faire des achats. Dans le langage courant, l'article défini les rend quasiment synonymes d'achats alimentaires ou du moins réservés à la maison et à l'usage quotidien (faire les courses qui s'imposent au ménage : nourriture, ampoules, allumettes, papier WC et tout ce qu'il faut pour vivre chez soi).

Faire *des* courses est moins bien défini, car _des_ implique une diversité. Ça signifie faire des démarches à l’extérieur de chez soi, qui sont d'habitude assez courtes.
_J'ai des courses à faire ce matin : déposer un manteau chez le teinturier, récupérer un colis à la poste, commander un gâteau chez le pâtissier, récupérer des chaussures chez le cordonnier, passer à la banque pour déposer un document et m'inscrire au club de tennis.
_
On peut donc profiter de faire les courses pour faire des courses (d'autres courses) et vice versa.


----------

